# Acer chromebook



## RandomPerson131 (Sep 26, 2019)

My Acer chromebook won’t turn on until i plug it in. After I’ve plugged it in I can unplug it and it’ll stay on until I shut it or turn it off. Then if I want to use it again i have to plug it back in


----------



## RandomPerson131 (Sep 26, 2019)

No I have not


----------



## RandomPerson131 (Sep 26, 2019)

a couple years and I tried the steps but none of them worked I’ll just have to take it to a technician thanks for the help


----------

